# Blum hinge basics?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok im confused by blums concealed hinges literature.

What are the key things im looking for for a face frame hinge. 

The more i read through the literature the more im confused.

Just have a basic face frame build and i normally do flush panel doors but this is only the second time i ever worked with blums concealed hinges.

Im sure its simple but i thinking im making it hard work :blink:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Question number one...is this an inset door? Or overlay door? If it is an overlay door, how much overlay on the face frames?

Question 2, do you want compacts? Or clip tops?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

1/2" overlay, 3/4" face frame thickness.

38N355C.08

With integral soft close;

38N358B.08

If you want a different overlay, change to last 2 numbers. 

06=3/8
10=5/8
12=3/4

Anything else, as Kent said, need more info.

Tom


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Easiest are the Blum compacts. The main question you got to ask is how much of the faceframe do you want covered (overlay). I believe the choices are from 3/8" to 1 9/16.

You will of course need to drill a 35mm hole for the hinges to sit in at the back of the door.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

BC..... Everytime I run into them, I have to double check....You won't need it as Kent, TJ,DK know them..... but blum has great support, even if their litterature is confusing.

I ran into a broken 45 degree cabinet hinge, they pegged what I needed immediately, and sent me a replacement free with absolutely no documentation/question.

Best

Merry X-mass


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Used my first blums Friday


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

They are stupid simple in theory... Like Kent said concealed, face frame and inset. 

In application finding the right combinations of overlay, hinge, base plate and set back for the bore - not always so straight forward. Blum has planning tools HERE You need microsoft office to run them though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys

I think I need a 5/8" overlay with at least a 1/2" reveal and open to 105/107 degrees but not worried about soft close. 

I think the compact 38n is the one I need for face frame use. 

Its the dam charts that confuse the hell out of me. I would prefer to have one that would fold all the way back to the frame but the charts for the euro hinges with different plates is watch getting me. 

Do they even make a hinge that will allow me to open a door and fold it fully open and back to the frame. Something like a 180 degree?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Blum makes a 170 deg hinge.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't think any of the compacts open all the way. I believe you have to go to the clip top kind to get that.

Soft close adds about a buck to the hinge, unless you go to Rockler or something. 

Compacts will be your cheapest alternative. Clip tops, you will need the mounting bracket....and there's a few variations there as well. 

tjbnwi has what I think you are looking for, minus the full open.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Kent is correct, no Compact hinge past 110°, :

38N=105°
38C=107°
39C=110°

The number for a one piece 5/8" overlay 107° hinge is 38C355C.10

The number for a two piece 5/8" overlay 110° hinge is cup #33.3600, plate #130.1100.26

If you want a 170° hinge you have to use a Clip On.

I like plate #175L6600.24, the extra screws help stabilize the plate. Make sure the "L" of the plate clears the inside of the cabinet wall. If you have a shallow backset, pick a different plate.

Straight arm hinge #71T6550

Half crank hinge #71T6650

I highly/strongly recommend a mock up prior to boring the door. 

Below you will find the pages from the Blum catalogue, you must follow the boring offset on the hinge page to get the proper overlay. 

Tom


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the Blum machine for sale if your interested in going that direction,,








B,


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Which machine?

Tom


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

The blum hinge machine....

It's in the classifieds here...somewhere....



B,


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Kent is correct, no Compact hinge past 110°, :
> 
> 38N=105°
> 38C=107°
> ...


I might have to use the 110 with the plate on a couple of doors.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Whatever you end up using do a mock-up. Proper drilling offset is a must. 

ALL RESPONCES SENT FROM MY FIRST GENERATION iPad. :laughing::clap:

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Whatever you end up using do a mock-up. Proper drilling offset is a must.
> 
> ALL RESPONCES SENT FROM MY FIRST GENERATION iPad. :laughing::clap:
> 
> Tom


Dam how is that possible lol. Thinking about it CT is one of the only apps that works on my first gen iPad now lol


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I haven't found one my iPad doesn't work on.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I haven't found one my iPad doesn't work on.
> 
> Tom


I can't run 5.0 as I have one if the ones that crashes every 10seconds or crashes when a page loads with more than a couple of pictures so had to downgrade to 4.3.5 and hardly any of my bloody apps work on that firmware. Now all it does is play videos for my boy on the way to the beach.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine is running 5.1.1 with no problems. It's a 32gb iPad.

tom


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I posted this hinge basics tutorial some time ago.

Check this out. The logic to answer this question is covered in this thread.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/face-frame-hinging-basics-56760/


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Whatever you end up using do a mock-up. Proper drilling offset is a must. ...


+1. I prefer setting up a jig in the drill press to using any of the small Blum jigs (and I don't have the Blum machine). Adjust until the mock-ups are right, then knock them out.


----------



## IrishAsh (Aug 2, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> They are stupid simple in theory... Like Kent said concealed, face frame and inset.
> 
> In application finding the right combinations of overlay, hinge, base plate and set back for the bore - not always so straight forward. Blum has planning tools HERE You need microsoft office to run them though.


Cheers man thats a great link I now have them right there on my phone


----------

